# 2006 Dodge Dakota test drive



## rb_in_va (Nov 27, 2007)

While my Ford is being repaired the insurance company gave me a 4 door 2006 Dodge Dakota with a V8. I can see why people like these little trucks! This thing jumps when you hit the gas, much different than my truck with the 5.0. I I owned this truck my driving record would suffer!


----------



## bcorradi (Nov 27, 2007)

That doesn't suprise me. I'm a big ford fan, but I never was a huge fan of the 5.0 in trucks especially in stock form. What year is your f150? The 94 and greater 5.0's with the Mass Air were a bit better than the speed density ones. I own two trucks with 5.0's (94 bronco, and a 93 f150) plus a couple of others without 5.0's. I would have rather had the 300-6 in both of them.


----------



## rb_in_va (Nov 27, 2007)

bcorradi said:


> That doesn't suprise me. I'm a big ford fan, but I never was a huge fan of the 5.0 in trucks especially in stock form. What year is your f150? The 94 and greater 5.0's with the Mass Air were a bit better than the speed density ones. I own two trucks with 5.0's (94 bronco, and a 93 f150) plus a couple of others without 5.0's. I would have rather had the 300-6 in both of them.



My F-150 is a 95. It's a supercab longbed though, so there's a lot of weight to pull even with nothing in the bed. I know that I could do some things to up the performance, just haven't got around to it. What have you done to your 5.0s?


----------



## spacemule (Nov 28, 2007)

I've had both 5.0's and 4.9 I6's. I would take the 5.0 over the six any day. It has more power, and gets the same fuel mileage. The six's lug well, but they're slower than molasses in January.


----------



## bcorradi (Nov 28, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> My F-150 is a 95. It's a supercab longbed though, so there's a lot of weight to pull even with nothing in the bed. I know that I could do some things to up the performance, just haven't got around to it. What have you done to your 5.0s?



Ok both of mine are stock except for dual exhaust on my 93 so i've been just suffering through the lack of power . I guess it all depends on what your using the truck for. If it is your daily driver and you do minimal pulling the 5.0L is probably better. On the other hand, if your just using it as a truck to haul and pull stuff, plowing, etc the 4.9L is a better choice.


----------



## eric_271 (Dec 13, 2007)

What it be rb? Dodge has some nice rides. I have had chevy and ford trucks but dodge is my first choice now. This is an 05 I picked up with 19,000 miles on it for blue book. It has the cummins engine and automatic tranny. The ride and the power are un real.


----------



## Jumper (Dec 14, 2007)

My work truck, 07 RAM 2500 4x4 w/ Hemi


----------

